
Writing Reusable Code Feedback at Scale with Mixed-Initiative Program Synthesis [pdf] - lainon
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~loris/papers/las17.pdf
======
jph
Summery: This research paper investigates how introductory computer science
students can learn better, and how teachers can coach better, especially in
large classes.

The paper describes "a technique for clustering incorrect submissions by the
code transformations that correct them."

The clustering of transformations helps teachers create better feedback that
helps more students.

